# SCB Bank - advice please



## old gaffer (May 17, 2020)

An old friend spent most of his winters in Chiang Mai He had a savings account with SCB and passbook. Unfortunately he developed dementia and could no longer travel to Thailand. When this was apparent the bank was contacted with a request to withdraw his funds of 70000+ baht 
Repeated attempts from 2018 made by local friends have been without success .Sadly my friend died in March 2019 and I was the executor of his estate. At the banks request they were provided with his passbook ,copy of passport, death certificate, grant of probate. Since 2018 emails have been ignored, letters not replied to, and telephone calls not returned. Many promises were made but none kept.
It would appear to be the banks policy not to refund savings deposits.

Has anyone had similar experiences and can offer any suggestions for future action.
Many thanks for any help.


----------



## JuneWhite (May 25, 2020)

Its very difficult to get any replies, to requests, from any bank or institution in Thailand. Especially if the documents are submitted in English. Often if you are dealing with a specific person and they do not have an answer to your query you will simply be "ignored". 

I left Thailand 3 years ago because of this kind of thing, its not an easy place for a foreigner to accomplish something thats not run of the mill.

You need a local to follow up for you. Have you tried a local law firm to push for an answer?


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

old gaffer said:


> An old friend spent most of his winters in Chiang Mai He had a savings account with SCB and passbook. Unfortunately he developed dementia and could no longer travel to Thailand. When this was apparent the bank was contacted with a request to withdraw his funds of 70000+ baht
> Repeated attempts from 2018 made by local friends have been without success .Sadly my friend died in March 2019 and I was the executor of his estate. At the banks request they were provided with his passbook ,copy of passport, death certificate, grant of probate. Since 2018 emails have been ignored, letters not replied to, and telephone calls not returned. Many promises were made but none kept.
> It would appear to be the banks policy not to refund savings deposits.
> 
> ...


There is a SCB "Easy Call Center", with a press 9 for English language option, which may be able to advise you how to progress it further. The tel no is: (066) (0)2 777 7777.


----------

